# What paint



## elewayne (Dec 16, 2014)

New to this so I have a question? What is a good paint for a wooden building? Something I can buy in less than a quart if possible. I checked acrylics at the art store today and they have several types and I have no idea what is the best type, or if acrylic is right at all.
Wayne


----------



## Garratt (Sep 15, 2012)

I would use quality acrylic house paint which usually has UV protection in it's binders. Art store acrylic paint is not the same. It is for craft and paintings etc. If you only need small amounts try getting sample pots which only cost a few dollars each. 

Andrew


----------



## Ironton (Jan 2, 2008)

Take a sample of the color you want to one of the big box stores (Lowes, Home Depot, or Menards). They can match the color. Alternatively look through the paint chips until you find a color that pleases you.

Now go to the desk and ask for a sample of that color. An 8 oz sample was (I believe) about $3.50 in August this year. If you pick one from an outside paint you get the same protection as house paint.

Hope this helps.


----------



## BigRedOne (Dec 13, 2012)

For an outdoor building, I would also use house paint from Lowes. Personally, I wouldn't worry about the quantity, since I could fix the peeling paint on my trim at the same time! In any case, house paints are a better value than hobby paints.

I like water-based paint for ease of cleaning, but oil-based is more durable.


----------



## elewayne (Dec 16, 2014)

Ok thanks


----------



## Ray Dunakin (Jan 6, 2008)

I agree, house paint is the way to go. The "sample" size really makes it convenient.


----------

